# How is ENFP 4 different than 7?



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

I guess the ENFP descriptions tend to sound like they are describing someone who is also a 7, just because that is a common pairing. Are there any ENFP 4s, especially 4w3 who can tell me how you are different than the typical ENFP 7? 

Does it make you lean more towards introversion? More dramatic and moody? Those are just my guesses. I have a friend who is definitely an ENFP but he is so dramatic and moody and sometimes self destructive/self loathing which I find difficult to reconcile with the stereotypical happy-go-lucky ENFP. He can be very friendly and hyper, and usually is, but he is all over the place, definitely more so than me, the ENFP 7.

Or are there any ENFP 7s who are moody or anything else I described?


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

Also, would an ENFP 4w3 display 7ish signs of lack of focus and recklessness? I'm wondering if my friend might just be a 7 with a mental disorder, or if he is in fact a 4.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Well, 7s are more happy and 4s are more sad.


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

wow thanks! lol The thing is he is both. He will declare his self-loathing with a big smile on his face. Then maybe cry.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Sounds like me.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Kitfool said:


> I guess the ENFP descriptions tend to sound like they are describing someone who is also a 7, just because that is a common pairing. Are there any ENFP 4s, especially 4w3 who can tell me how you are different than the typical ENFP 7?
> 
> Does it make you lean more towards introversion? More dramatic and moody? Those are just my guesses. I have a friend who is definitely an ENFP but he is so dramatic and moody and sometimes self destructive/self loathing which I find difficult to reconcile with the stereotypical happy-go-lucky ENFP. He can be very friendly and hyper, and usually is, but he is all over the place (mood wise), definitely more so than me, the ENFP 7.
> 
> Or are there any ENFP 7s who are moody or anything else I described?


When I was digging into my ENNG type I was conflicted between 4-6. And although I lean more towards 6 I def have a lot of 4 characteristics in my personality. Once I settled on 6 I had to pair it with either 7 or 5. 7's are way too extroverted and social for my personality type, I'm not the life of the party, nor am I very social. I settled for 5 because I'm all about knowledge. I'm not a critical thinker however I live to learn and observe topics and Ideas. From my understand of articles I've read, 6's are the most introverted type in the ENNG, it fits me perfect. I haven't changed my ENNG although as it stands today after doing a lot of research and through Introspection about who I am at my core, I'm a 6w5 4w3 8w7 so/sx.

ENFP 7's I think are quite common, however they are still ENFP and this type is moody. Fi is forever controlling our emotions, so this could be why your friend is all over the map. ENFP 4's are a bit morbid, also very connected to their inner world. Introspective, dark and reflective. I don't think 7's are concerned with too much reflection, they are social creatures that care more about what is going on externally than internally.This is why I know without any doubt I am not a 7.


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> When I was digging into my ENNG type I was conflicted between 4-6. And although I lean more towards 6 I def have a lot of 4 characteristics in my personality. Once I settled on 6 I had to pair it with either 7 or 5. 7's are way too extroverted and social for my personality type, I'm not the life of the party, nor am I very social. I settled for 5 because I'm all about knowledge. I'm not a critical thinker however I live to learn and observe topics and Ideas. From my understand of articles I've read, 6's are the most introverted type in the ENNG, it fits me perfect. I haven't changed my ENNG although as it stands today after doing a lot of research and through Introspection about who I am at my core, I'm a 6w5 4w3 8w7 so/sx.
> 
> ENFP 7's I think are quite common, however they are still ENFP and this type is moody. Fi is forever controlling our emotions, so this could be why your friend is all over the map. ENFP 4's are a bit morbid, also very connected to their inner world. Introspective, dark and reflective. I don't think 7's are concerned with too much reflection, they are social creatures that care more about what is going on externally than internally.This is why I know without any doubt I am not a 7.


Well, if all ENFPs are moody I am not an ENFP. XD My entire tritype is pretty anti-emotion though, at least negative emotion. My friend's tritype is most likely 479, though I don't know what order, so perhaps if he is a 7, having 4 in his tritype at all would make him come off a lot moodier than me.


----------



## lactosecat (May 29, 2011)

Kitfool said:


> wow thanks! lol The thing is he is both. He will declare his self-loathing with a big smile on his face. Then maybe cry.


I can not imagine myself telling others about my "sadness". o_o I never flaunt my negative emotions to others.
I suspect my tritype may also be 479. People would actually describe me as very vibrant and energetic, nothing different than typical or stereotypical 7 descriptions. The ones who are closer to me would also use words such as vibrant and what not, but they would be more aware of my moodiness and how I'm not always happy and bubbly.


----------



## atenea (Sep 14, 2014)

I have a cousin who I suspect is an ENFP 4w3 and she is very moody, intense, loves beauty... She can be talkative and loud, specially when in a good mood, and fluctuates between apathy and hyperactivity. She suffers from chronic depression and anxiety issues. 



MuChApArAdOx said:


> From my understand of articles I've read, 6's are the most introverted type in the ENNG.


I think 5 is the most introverted. I have read several times that 6 is an ambiverted type. Type 6 people can be introverted or extroverted, it's the type that has a less clear connection to one or several MBTI types; they can be almost any MBTI type


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

atenea said:


> I have a cousin who I suspect is an ENFP 4w3 and she is very moody, intense, loves beauty... She can be talkative and loud, specially when in a good mood, and fluctuates between apathy and hyperactivity. She suffers from chronic depression and anxiety issues.
> 
> 
> 
> I think 5 is the most introverted. I have read several times that 6 is an ambiverted type. Type 6 people can be introverted or extroverted, it's the type that has a less clear connection to one or several MBTI types; they can be almost any MBTI type


My friend definitely acts like what I would imagine an ENFP 4w3 to act like, but he would be the only one I know. And I suspect he probably has bipolar disorder as it runs in his family and he certainly shows signs of it. I wonder if that could cause a 7w6 to seem more like a 4w3. The only other 4w3 I know is my brother-in-law and he is an INFJ 146 so it's apples and oranges. They are very different. Practically opposite.

And I definitely agree that 6 is ambiverted and 5 is clearly the most introverted, followed by probably 4 and then 9. 1 and 8 can go either way, but I'd say 1 would be the next most introverted and then maybe 8. And yeah, pretty much any type can be a 6 and it's probably in the top three most common for a lot of MBTI types. The only one I can think of that doesn't correspond to 6 is probably ENTJ. Actually now that I think about it, it's possible my friend could be a 6w7 as well, but he seems a lot more moody than anxious.


----------

